
Golden hat - benbreen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_hat
======
mkmk
Golden Hat would be a good name for a security researcher that sells his or
her findings to the highest bidder.

~~~
D_Alex
When I saw the title I thought it was some kind of a talent retention scheme,
like "golden handcuffs"...

~~~
onion2k
Likewise. Maybe a financial incentive to stay in your current role rather than
accepting a promotion.

------
smoyer
Far better than a tin-foil hat ... it's a better conductor [1] and far less
prone to tarnishing [2].

[1]
[http://www.kp44.org/electric/ElectricalConductivityOfMateria...](http://www.kp44.org/electric/ElectricalConductivityOfMaterials.php)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarnish](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarnish)

~~~
Already__Taken
I wouldn't call 9% a much better conductor.

[tin foil]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil)

This being HN I get to be a pedant... I'm really bored in work. Sorry.

~~~
onion2k
If you're going to be a pedant you need to be an accurate pedant. smoyer
didn't say "a much better conductor", just "a better conductor", and as you
say yourself, gold _is_ 9% better.

------
sergiotapia
When submitting these wikipedia articles, it's a good idea to leave a comment
with a little quip about why you found this interesting.

~~~
benbreen
Sorry, meant to earlier - I find the calendrical significance fascinating.
It's almost a form of proto-writing in some ways (in the sense that it encodes
knowledge in a material yet non-illustrative form) but I love the fact that it
does so while also being, well, a hat. I also enjoy the potential connections
to other Bronze Age oddities like the Trondheim Sun Chariot and the Nebra Sky
Disk:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trundholm_sun_chariot](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trundholm_sun_chariot)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebra_sky_disk](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebra_sky_disk)

But if I had to be totally honest, I found this while researching the history
of wizard hats and that's what I like the most about it. Granted, there's
almost certainly no link there, but it's fun to imagine a scenario whereby
Bronze Age proto-druid ceremonial headgear leads to Gandalf's hat.

~~~
mooreds
> whereby Bronze Age proto-druid ceremonial headgear leads to Gandalf's hat.

Or, more likely, vice versa, given the end of the Third Age was far before
1000 BC.

------
kijin
You mention a golden hat, and people respond with:

    
    
        - Tinfoil hat
        - Wizard hat
        - Blackhat/whitehat hackers
        - Red Hat Enterprise Linux
    

That looks like a nice cross-section of HN readers' typical interests. You
could probably make some interesting demographic observations on the basis of
this data.

P.S. Am I the only one who immediately thought of the Mad Hatter from Alice in
Wonderland?

~~~
logfromblammo
Apple announces iHat; people begin queuing at stores. Reddit tips its
e-fedora, which is actually an e-trilby. Maker community angrily notes that
the oldest surviving combination stealth television remote and infrared
camera-blinder hat is now nearly 20 years old. Popehat.com reminds everyone
that it is actually a law blog. Several geeks go off on their own to make
their own rabbit fur felt, only better, because they're going to use Haskell
instead of C.

Actual milliners gape in astonishment as a SV startup selling nothing but
virtual digital hats is acquired for $350 million.

Then the tech industry catches sight of another shiny object.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Reminded me instantly of the Papal Tiaras which there have been several of
throughout history.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papal_tiara](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papal_tiara)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_papal_tiaras_in_existen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_papal_tiaras_in_existence)

There are some truly magnificent ones, the second link has a lot of images
linked.

~~~
tormeh
"Quick! Death is coming! Put on the golden hat!"

------
csense
This Wikipedia article reads like it's a passage from a Harry Potter fanfic
written by an archaeology nerd, describing the Sorting Hat at the wizarding
school for rich kids who couldn't get into Hogwarts because they were too
pretentious...

------
fit2rule
Designed for Homo Capensis, perhaps?

[http://www.greenenergyinvestors.com/index.php?showtopic=1889...](http://www.greenenergyinvestors.com/index.php?showtopic=18891)

------
grandchild
Golden... err, "hats"... yeah right. Looks definitely phallic to me.

~~~
kenbellows
[http://www.quickmeme.com/img/26/2649625d2abe63c7d66c958aa9c4...](http://www.quickmeme.com/img/26/2649625d2abe63c7d66c958aa9c476dd6cae917da286a25713a7de36fef1ea0c.jpg)

------
SwellJoe
"We are from France."

Amusing that one of these was found in France.

------
orangepenguin
Was expecting some niche variation on RHEL.

------
skizm
The pope needs to step up his hat game.

